# Rain system or fogger system



## Chris23039 (May 5, 2012)

Hi all I want to get some sort of system that'll keep the humidity up because I spray it and it tends to dry out fairly quickly??? Which one would be better and any suggestions as to a product??
Thanks a lot


----------



## j.sawyer48 (May 5, 2012)

Go to my threads and I have a video of a home made fogger that workes really good u can also go on YouTube look up classy herps he shows u step by step. I used to use a zoo med fogger but that broke in like 3 months an cost me like 80 something dollars compared to the 40 I spent making the other one that's lasted way longer than the zoo med fogger and is still mint and keeps my enclosure nice and humid. May I ask what kind of cage u got ?


----------



## Chris23039 (May 5, 2012)

Ok thanks il have a look at that later its a 4 foot vivexotic, it's okay at the moment, looking into building a bigger tank soon 8ft 4ft hopefully


----------



## james.w (May 5, 2012)

Deep substrate and no ventilation on a 8*4 will keep humidity up. Daily opening of the enclosure will provide adequate air exchange.


----------



## Chris23039 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks James but my problem is what to do until he gets the bigger encloursure which will be a couple of months he's still quite small


----------



## james.w (May 6, 2012)

A walgreens humidifier with PVC plumbed into the enclosure.


----------



## Chris23039 (May 6, 2012)

Im in the uk so dont think I could get one of them what about a lucky reptile fogger??


----------



## DaLoaner (May 6, 2012)

james.w said:


> A walgreens humidifier with PVC plumbed into the enclosure.




I did the same exact thing.Works well for me, and i have it hooked up to my timer.


----------



## james.w (May 6, 2012)

Just get a simple humidifier and modify it to plumb into the enclosure.


----------



## Chris23039 (May 6, 2012)

Okay thanks I'll have a look into it


----------

